# I can't believe what I'm hearing....



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

Watching the news this morning & one of the top stories discusses women who are at risk of loosing their babies to care (before they're even born they're discussing this!) because they see the mothers as unfit because they're drinking or taking drugs. 
Firstly, why do people not realise how god damn lucky they are?? 

Also reported that one lady had 14 children taken from her & put into care due to neglect! 14 children who could have been born into loving homes have to experience care because someone cannot be bothered to use any form of birth control & just keep having children & neglecting them!

Why is life so unfair? All the ladies on here who would give their right arm to just have one baby & then u have people like that in the world? It just doesn't seem fair!

X


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Just seen the same article...it's so sad for the LOs involved.
Turia x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Seems like fertility / infertility is in the news today, I've just read the one linking stress to problems.  I'm not going to turn on the tv / radio today then  

I think about this all of the time Zozo.  I'm not religious and sometimes I'm torn between not knowing whether life would be easier if I was and finding the whole order and meaning of life completely ludicrous.  It just makes no sense.

My niece was taken from her bio mother at a year old, she went on to have two more babies that we know of that were effectively placed into care before birth and went straight to loving adoptive families.  She is now living with a man who has 4 children taken into permanent care.  Her bio father has also gone on to have two more children that are now adopted to loving homes.

People take their lives and fertility for granted, I guess that we all take some part of our lives for granted but I just can't understand how creating a life can be treated with such nonchalance.  I would give the world to create a life.

Today sounds like national news boycott day to me!  The world is completely


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

I also found this very hard to stomach. 

Such a sad situation.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just a gentle reminder about making judgements against people.

IF is very hard and I know it's really hard to keep our cool sometimes, especially when faced with sad situations. As such we have a section where you can go and talk to other people about your feelings http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=554.0

Thank you xxx


----------

